# Window Clear vs Rain-X



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi folks

Has anyone used a similar thing to Rain-X called Window Clear, possibly previously called Swiss Clean?

It seems the same as Rain-X except it also says it blocks a large portion of UV? So it would keep the cab cooler too?

Does Rain-X also keep UV out? Their site is not very informative! I hope not because its currently doing a super job of keeping my solar panels clean 

Available here

http://shop.telegraph.co.uk/nn-wind...omeware-accessories/accessories/window-clear/


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Glass blocks most the UV without any help from Window Clear


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope you'r not going to put it on your windscreen ?

Loddy 8O


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

loddy said:


> I hope you'r not going to put it on your windscreen ?
> 
> Loddy 8O


I know you have a dislike of long posts, but long enough to know what you're actually on about would be good!

Since it says you can put it on the windscreen then yes, I may do that! My last use of Rain-X on the screen didn't make me a fan, so an alternative that may also keep the cab cooler seems good.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry

Having been in the motor trade all my working life I have seen most products associated with vehicles, one customer had to have his windscreen replaced after using a product on it, as the product broke down the screen was impossible to see through when raining and at night, and impossible to clean off, reapplication made it worse.
Apprentices who when polishing cars get the polish on the windscreen, it's a bastard to get off.

My advise is not to put anything on your screen, the rest of the glass OK.

Loddy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you!

The description of the customers screen was similar to my one and only experience with RainX on the screen. Lovely initially, but after a short time it made the vision worse with or without wipers, and reapplication didn't improve matters. Never again!

But I need something, since my supply of RainX for side windows and mirrors (where I think it does a good job) is almost out.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I use MER on my glass and body work (not screen) shrugs off water and muck

Loddy :wink:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

loddy said:


> I use MER on my glass and body work (not screen) shrugs off water and muck
> 
> Loddy :wink:


Me too


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I clean my screen with Halfords Glass cutting polish and then their version of rain x On all cars van and mh.

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

AND !!!!

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

AND,



it cleans the residues from the glass and anables the wipers to clean the glass What do you expect . Or am i missing a point somewhere.  

dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I clean my screen with Halfords Glass cutting polish and then their version of rain x On all cars van and mh.
> 
> Dave p


Mer is one of the most abrasive polishes for retail use I have tried. I would only recommend occasional use as you can easily cut through the paint with it.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Degradation*

I am concerned that some of the plastics used in motorhomes windows is of a material that is prone to degradation when petoleum substances are applied to them, such as Rain X.
I am told by Honda that only water is to be used for motorcycle windscreens, or the protective coating will be removed by such substances. I have seen the results of such use. Dissasterous.
There could well be similar problems in motorhomes windows.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My replies stated:
I clean my screen.
It cleans the residues from glass.

I only use water based products on the plastic windows.
I even clean my Suzuki with glass cleaner, non abrasive and non caustic.

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Degradation*



WingPete said:


> I am concerned that some of the plastics used in motorhomes windows is of a material that is prone to degradation when petoleum substances are applied to them, such as Rain X.
> I am told by Honda that only water is to be used for motorcycle windscreens, or the protective coating will be removed by such substances. I have seen the results of such use. Dissasterous.
> There could well be similar problems in motorhomes windows.


There are products for motorcycle visors which I presume should be Ok on MH plastic windows. I think rainex is just for glass but I may be wrong, I will take a look in my garage as I think I may have some left.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do not use rainex or any petroleum based product on plastic helmet visors or plastic m/cycle screens.
It makes them brittle and they shatter even with a small impact.
I saw an Arai demonstration a couple of uyears ago , it was quite worrying.

taken from Rain x web site:

Can it be used on transparent plastics? Generally no. The increasing variety of various coatings applied to plastics makes it impossible to pre-test for compatibility under all conditions, and users should satisfy themselves by treating an area outside the normal area of vision. Please note that constant, repetitive use should be avoided due to the possible formation of stress cracking, especially on clear, curved sections. 


Dave p


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Having asked RainX if it does block UV, and therefore can I put it on the glass of my solar panels, their reply is

Thanks for your enquiry.

We can only recomend Rain X for the purposes that it is produced, both as a glass cleaner and rain repellent for windscreens.

Kind regards

Anthony McCourt
-----Original Message

Not very informative!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Autoglyms Glass Polish is fab on glass as an every now and again full clean (so lasts ages), and the Fast Glass is good the rest of the time, maybe not every last tar spot or bug, and it says OK on plastic.

From Autoglyms website;


Fast Glass 

A clean windscreen and side windows are essential for safe driving. Autoglym provides a super spray-on cleaner for rapid window cleaning � both inside and out � to produce a crystal clear, smear free finish on glass and plastic windows. 

"Autoglym Fast Glass is free of abrasives, silicones and waxes and leaves no residue. 

As it contains no abrasives, it is especially recommended for use on acrylic and plastic windows where an abrasive cleaner could etch and haze the surface with frequent use. 

Autoglym Fast Glass can also be used on interior plastics to remove dust, and on paintwork to safely remove insects, tree sap and bird droppings if immediate washing is inconvenient. 

Many domestic glass cleaners contain wax and silicone for cosmetic effect � but may cause dangerous windscreen smearing in wet weather if used on your car. "


----------

